# Blacklist of the Korean plastic surgery



## yuyu_10

Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.

Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.

From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella*
*Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
JW*





source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
I removed the above hospital from the list...


*Wonjin*
This hospital has big problems.
① tax evasion
source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...

*ID
"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235

*TL*
It's a fire accident in an operating room.
source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326

*BK*
tax evasion
source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html

*Jewelry*
Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956

tax evasion
source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280


I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.


----------



## Miss1World

Thanks for the information!


----------



## krod2017

Thank you so much for this .


----------



## krod2017

I honestly regret having any surgery done in korea. It caused me nerve damage in my face. breathing problems ...botched nose , visible scar on hairline . I feel plastic surgery is overrated in korea. If only I could rewind the time. I would have worked the best with what God gave me, and stuck with non surgical options.


----------



## rosalind66

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## rosalind66

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.


 May I ask if you know any bad things about Opera clinic? I heard they were once blacklisted , but is it only because of excessive marketing, or because of accident?


----------



## yuyu_10

rosalind66 said:


> May I ask if you know any bad things about Opera clinic? I heard they were once blacklisted , but is it only because of excessive marketing, or because of accident?



Hello,rosalind66.
Opera doesn't open for my country so I don't know the details. But, it received a corrective action by false pr hype and a false advertisement in the past.I will not go to such a clinic...thanks.

The seventh from the top is an opera.




source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950


----------



## yuyu_10

And more...

*Opera* asked the advertising agent to post a false review. And *Cinderella* was writing a review where employees recommended them.

source:http://news.joins.com/article/21956660


----------



## rosalind66

yuyu_10 said:


> And more...
> 
> *Opera* asked the advertising agent to post a false review. And *Cinderella* was writing a review where employees recommended them.
> 
> source:http://news.joins.com/article/21956660


Thank you!

Oh btw do you have Kakao or Line ? Would love to talk more if you don't mind


----------



## caliRoll

What happened with JW?  Can you please give more context?


----------



## lemontea1234

Why is regen on the list?


----------



## yuyu_10

caliRoll said:


> What happened with JW?  Can you please give more context?



JW used the Chinese as a test stand for TV programs.
source:http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html


----------



## yuyu_10

And more...






It is a Chinese woman victimized by JW.Plz look at her face. It is not normal.And she is at the top of this picture.





source:http://www.xinhuanet.com/fortune/2015-03/26/c_127619833_2.htm

毁容 means disfigurement of face.


----------



## Honeyjello

Why is gyalumhan one of the blacklisted clinics? Do you have more details on it? So far on kakao, a number of people had surgery there and were satisfied with the results?


----------



## yuyu_10

Honeyjello said:


> Why is gyalumhan one of the blacklisted clinics? Do you have more details on it? So far on kakao, a number of people had surgery there and were satisfied with the results?



My mother tongue is not English or Chinese. I am using a translator to share information. Plz find it because there are many tips.

It is a fact that Chinese women were damaged in the above hospital. I do not know the definition of the black list, but I do not recommend it and I do not want to go. It is free to see how I feel with my posts.

There are more successful people than failed people, so some people do not care about these news...I hope everyone will become beautiful. Thank you very much.


----------



## caliRoll

Okay this is an old case.   Apparently JW made a public statement about this to the effect that she was lying and purposely holding her mouth in that position so that it looks crooked.  Of course, the converse could be true which is that she's telling the truth and JW is lying to cover their a$$


----------



## Madambutterfly89

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.



God bless you and thank you for sharing this information with all of us. You save slot of people from making a huge mistake 

Do you know anyone who has gone to  H plastic  surgery?


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I see regen on the list? What happened there?


----------



## rosalind66

migustomiky said:


> An old thread about blacklist too, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/negative-clinic-experiences.873591/
> 
> Is there any clinic which is not in the blacklist or should I feel relived to go a clinic where an accident hadn't happen?
> 
> Being a helpful translator here, the lists of excessive marketing
> Mirae
> Izien
> ClinicS
> Orange
> Romian
> Lapians
> Opera
> Hush
> Ping
> SRunion(?)
> Dameein(?)
> Korea
> Grand


Thanks so much!!


----------



## kayart0803

Thanks so much for sharing this! I was wondering about faceline and definitely crossed it off after this lol


----------



## Chinnie

I'll admit that the PS clinic I worked at hired a web design company and they put pics of non-patient models on the site. And the pictures didn't even respesent our patients, most of them were ethnic and they put pictures of white women everywhere. We had them take those down. They probably did some other things that were questionable but me and the surgeon really didnt pay attention to the website we were busy with cases etc. Like marketing wasn't something we personally messed with at all. I think I looked at the website like twice. We had a ton of issues with marketing companies, the doctor fired like 3 of them in the time I was there. They can be cons!

A lot of the American clinics recycle pictures of models on their pages. I would look at other PS sites and see the same girl on many of them lol just goes to show you the standard I guess.


----------



## Lia_Heart

what happened with banobagi?? they were my first choice along with gng


----------



## Madambutterfly89

What about taiwan clinics?


----------



## yuyu_10

Madambutterfly89 said:


> What about taiwan clinics?



Taiwan!?I haven't information about Taiwan...


----------



## yuyu_10

ID has become a problem by leaking personal information of Korean actors.

source:http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P


----------



## Cherry Bear

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello,rosalind66.
> Opera doesn't open for my country so I don't know the details. But, it received a corrective action by false pr hype and a false advertisement in the past.I will not go to such a clinic...thanks.
> 
> The seventh from the top is an opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950



This source is in 2013 and some doctors already moved and clinic names are changed. I don't think it's fair to blacklist the clinic but find out if the doctor who caused the accident is still working at the clinic.


----------



## Laura L

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.




Thank you for sharing but what happened to them???  Looks they are all Chinese.

JW, Profile, Regen, Grand, Hus-hu, New face, Face line x 3, Banobagi, Cinderella plastic surgery clinic.....etc.


----------



## Laura L

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello,rosalind66.
> Opera doesn't open for my country so I don't know the details. But, it received a corrective action by false pr hype and a false advertisement in the past.I will not go to such a clinic...thanks.
> 
> The seventh from the top is an opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950



Ok, So i can see every day Opera here with new threads.....


----------



## lipstickraven

krod2017 said:


> I honestly regret having any surgery done in korea. It caused me nerve damage in my face. breathing problems ...botched nose , visible scar on hairline . I feel plastic surgery is overrated in korea. If only I could rewind the time. I would have worked the best with what God gave me, and stuck with non surgical options.



Hi! Can you please tell your story? I'm thinking of having rhino done at ITEM and weighing my options. There's a really talented Korean-American surgeon in Bev Hills (Dr. Yoo) who I may go to instead. Thanks!


----------



## Lia_Heart

krod2017 said:


> I honestly regret having any surgery done in korea. It caused me nerve damage in my face. breathing problems ...botched nose , visible scar on hairline . I feel plastic surgery is overrated in korea. If only I could rewind the time. I would have worked the best with what God gave me, and stuck with non surgical options.


Where did you get ur surgery done?


----------



## krod2017

Lia_Heart said:


> Where did you get ur surgery done?


TLPS Dr. Choi


----------



## krod2017

lipstickarsenal said:


> Hi! Can you please tell your story? I'm thinking of having rhino done at ITEM and weighing my options. There's a really talented Korean-American surgeon in Bev Hills (Dr. Yoo) who I may go to instead. Thanks!


I went to TLPS with DR choi and I hated my results.


----------



## ifterms

My partner was talked into brow lift procedure by Dr Kirk and Claire at Namu Plastic Surgery, she had brow hair loss, bad scarring and her actual eyebrows got cut off. Don't let them convince you into unnecessary procedures such as brow lift, my partner regrets everyday of choosing them.


----------



## Sara88

krod2017 said:


> I honestly regret having any surgery done in korea. It caused me nerve damage in my face. breathing problems ...botched nose , visible scar on hairline . I feel plastic surgery is overrated in korea. If only I could rewind the time. I would have worked the best with what God gave me, and stuck with non surgical options.


Where did you go to have your surgery?


----------



## Vee_Wudlyktoplay

I went to one of those clinics for my PS even after seeing this post last year and I’m loving my nose but everything is a gamble.


----------



## aloevil

Can someone tell me what happened with Gyalumhan to be on blacklist?


----------



## krod2017

Sara88 said:


> Where did you go to have your surgery?


I went to tlps , worst mistake of my life, don’t ever go here


----------



## lafumabrandlover17

only 1 out of all those women showed her real result and what about others? I've heard and read a lot about Jewelry and one girl also made a post with botched results when an agent (from some kind of medical tourism agency) convinced her to go there (she originally wanted to go Cinderella) and also, nurses or whoever they were took selfies in the operation room as well..


----------



## naynot1602

caliRoll said:


> Okay this is an old case.   Apparently JW made a public statement about this to the effect that she was lying and purposely holding her mouth in that position so that it looks crooked.  Of course, the converse could be true which is that she's telling the truth and JW is lying to cover their a$$



I worked around Apgujeong area before and I always walked pass through JW Plastic Surgery every morning. One thing I can be sure of is that they always have different patients standing protesting in front of the clinic like few times in a month. If the patients go on to the extend to stand in front of the clinic to do the protesting, I bet the surgery should be failed miserably.


----------



## naynot1602

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.



Grand Plastic Surgery~
Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
Source : Source 1 and Source 2


----------



## Linatidi

I had my surgery with BK hospital and got my tax refund back. The link  you posted is dated on 2012 so policy might  has changed a lot over 7 years. Why dont you mention Grand hospital that hospital has such many accidents I heard that Koreans dont do surgeries there only foreigners.


----------



## Hfbella

Tbh I’ve been a client of BK in Seoul and sg since 2009. Neither my friends or I have experienced this.
The last trip I went... at airport you need to go and scan receipt and get your tax back .. I’m eligible since I’m a foreigner 



yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.


----------



## wishingstar

krod2017 said:


> I went to tlps , worst mistake of my life, don’t ever go here


Oh no! What happened to you at TL Plastic Surgery? I have TL on my list to consult with...would love to hear your honest opinion if you don’t mind sharing your experience!


----------



## esteeval

krod2017 said:


> I went to tlps , worst mistake of my life, don’t ever go here


Can you please share what’s going on? I decided to have multiple surgeries with them.


----------



## yuyu_10

Linatidi said:


> I had my surgery with BK hospital and got my tax refund back. The link  you posted is dated on 2012 so policy might  has changed a lot over 7 years. Why dont you mention Grand hospital that hospital has such many accidents I heard that Koreans dont do surgeries there only foreigners.



That's good. I have only cited examples from the past, and I do not claim that the policy is the same even now.
And I'm not competing for knowledge.
We don't intend to cover up scandals at specific hospitals intentionally. If you know anything, you can write it down.


----------



## Rm_792

krod2017 said:


> I honestly regret having any surgery done in korea. It caused me nerve damage in my face. breathing problems ...botched nose , visible scar on hairline . I feel plastic surgery is overrated in korea. If only I could rewind the time. I would have worked the best with what God gave me, and stuck with non surgical options.


Hello, what hospital/clinic did you do it at?


----------



## Janelle9

We have to find out by own, you need to visit and see by yourself. Just like people here wrote about O****, said their staff all beautiful.. And what you think? Visit and you'll know the answer.


----------



## yuyu_10

This is recent news.
*
View* leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked.


A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly *Wonjin*.


----------



## Janelle9

Janelle9 said:


> We have to find out by own, you need to visit and see by yourself. Just like people here wrote about Opera, said their staff all beautiful.. And what you think? Go to see own, you'll know the answer.



However they do have many visitors,


Janelle9 said:


> We have to find out by own, you need to visit and see by yourself. Just like people here wrote about O****, said their staff all beautiful.. And what you think? Visit and you'll know the answer.



The answer is .. Their face similar to Thai trans, so don't believe much about the positive reviews, or best ever quote which might be a trick to seduce... someone to visit f2f, and they'll have chance to convince you by their good after care, warranty..  But not really about the price that you seen in an article, too many marketing girl and guy around including staff, freelancer and client that got benefits. 

Blacklisted can be a reference, so we can avoid risk, thanks for updating!


----------



## chiaki207

I'm scared now....but I'm trying to find more info about  VIP Plastic Surgery Center in Korea. Does anyone have any info or review about this place? I'm trying so hard to find out more about this place, but could not find any review at all outside of their website.


----------



## chiaki207

lipstickarsenal said:


> Hi! Can you please tell your story? I'm thinking of having rhino done at ITEM and weighing my options. There's a really talented Korean-American surgeon in Bev Hills (Dr. Yoo) who I may go to instead. Thanks!


I'm thinking about going to Dr. Yoo too. Did you end up going to him? If yes, did you like the result?


----------



## Janelle9

I don't like their recommended method, just like protruded mouth, best way sure involving bone reduction and I. But they recommend put on implant on the face, to balance and improve the appearance, especially of the side view. Their recommendations is very different from bano, bk, id, gng.. And the cost is almost same as bone reduction and adjustment method. They're not so popular but price so high


----------



## Lebanesebeauty

Hello i want to ask if someone know more about vip clinic I have book a flight for February but there are not many review from real patients on internet


----------



## MissOrange

Rm_792 said:


> Hello, what hospital/clinic did you do it at?


@Rm_792 she went to TLPS Dr Choi who botched her nose and left it super short and gave her nerve injury in her chin.


----------



## MissOrange

.


----------



## MissOrange

naynot1602 said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery~
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> Source : Source 1 and Source 2


Thank you @naynot1602. We need to know when patients die needlessly from ps and in which hospital or clinic.


----------



## Sam110

Hi I would like to know is lavian good hospital for fat grafting and thread lift ???


----------



## LifeInPlastic

I see Banobagi is on here but nothing bad has been said about it?


----------



## Butterfly623

Is there anything an American can do to make these clinics accountable for ruining lives?

Please contact me anybody.

I had surgeries at ID Hospital six years ago, and the results were bad from the very beginning. Now, my teeth are badly suffering and my lower jaw chatters.


----------



## krod2017

Butterfly623 said:


> Is there anything an American can do to make these clinics accountable for ruining lives?
> 
> Please contact me anybody.
> 
> I had surgeries at ID Hospital six years ago, and the results were bad from the very beginning. Now, my teeth are badly suffering and my lower jaw chatters.


I would like to know too


----------



## 4007korea

ABKに連れて行かれ　Faceline で騙されて失敗しました。AKB is abbreviation of All Beauty Korea. They are totally fun of bs. They will give you fake medical charts. The other news is the one Dr. was just vanished from Jewelry few month ago.


----------



## jennyrubiejane

OMG.... thank you so much for the info


----------



## MissOrange

@yuyu_10 any news on which Sinsa clinic or hospital is responsible for the death of a 35 yo HK lady during liposuction in Gangnam on Jan 30? https://amp.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...ong-kong-woman-dies-after-falling-coma-during


----------



## minimalsues79

MissOrange said:


> @yuyu_10 any news on which Sinsa clinic or hospital is responsible for the death of a 35 yo HK lady during liposuction in Gangnam on Jan 30? https://amp.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...ong-kong-woman-dies-after-falling-coma-during


omg...that's so sad...


----------



## MissOrange

minimalsues79 said:


> omg...that's so sad...


How can medical tourists be protected if Korea hides the identity of doctors and hospitals or clinics that kill patients due to gross medical negligence? And use excuses like infringement of rights when whistleblowers try to reveal the name?


----------



## Polyglot63

Came across an interesting video clip on YouTube about shadow doctors, please watch...


----------



## Enlighten99

This is a scary list! Please beware


----------



## yuyu_10

Enlighten99 said:


> This is a scary list! Please beware



Plz explain logically why it is scary.


----------



## Enlighten99

Because there are a lot of botched surgeries and it is scary that can happen.


----------



## timewalker1

is view, hanabi or cocoline in the list?


----------



## Gonetoday

Regen hospital Dr. Oh Myung June and Dr. Lee seok jun  are on the blacklist
They don’t even have valid licenses they are suspended


----------



## Paramita

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.[/
> seriously banobagi one of the hospitals that are blacklisted ??  may share what accidents they did.  because I already made an order with them.  thanks from indonesia


----------



## Paramita

seriously banobagi one of the hospitals that are blacklisted ??  may share what accidents they did.  because I already made an order with them.  thanks from indonesia


----------



## Tanya2011

Здравствуйте.  Планирую поездку в Сеул.  Выбрала 2 клиники.  Дрим и Jk.  Что можете сказать о этих клиниках?


----------



## bobalover4

Gonetoday said:


> Regen hospital Dr. Oh Myung June and Dr. Lee seok jun  are on the blacklist
> They don’t even have valid licenses they are suspended



Is that the same Dr Lee Sang Woo from DA? DA is my #1 choice currently and I haven't seen anything particularly bad about them so I'm so surprised to see that he has a suspended license. I've seen tons of good results from him for facial contouring on babitalk. Does anyone have more info about this?


----------



## Ray Jin

Im was thinking of DA and Wonjin, 
but this help me decide easier :/


----------



## Enlighten99

Yes you really need to check your surgeons certification on the website you do not want to go to someone with a suspension of qualification especially Dr Oh Regen Dr Lee Regen 

And that dr lee sang woo is on the list .. I don’t know him or the clinic but if he has the suspension it’s not good


----------



## heymitch

Has anyone had any experience with Dr Seo Jae Won of Wonjin?


----------



## Alex Paster

Thank you for the info!!!!!!


----------



## cj253

Sokol0920 said:


> There is no mention of Id hospital in this article actually.


Id hospital is there? It's listed after Wonjin.


----------



## cj253

Sokol0920 said:


> I mean source https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> there is no mention of ID hospital in Korean


oh my bad


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

ifterms said:


> My partner was talked into brow lift procedure by Dr Kirk and Claire at Namu Plastic Surgery, she had brow hair loss, bad scarring and her actual eyebrows got cut off. Don't let them convince you into unnecessary procedures such as brow lift, my partner regrets everyday of choosing them.



oh no . i was just looking at namu 

did your partner like anything done at namu or the whole thing was a disaster?


----------



## yuneko-chan

Hi,
as it is the same as in the other thread, I want to ask here too:
on the first posts, Opera PS is blacklisted too due to unfair advertisement. As Opera PS is on my shortlist too, I got a bit worried now, although these happenings are years ago. Are there other reasons why they are listed?
Thanks for any hint...


----------



## yuneko-chan

HanaZ_4 said:


> No, just the ads issue.


Many thanks, that really calms me down


----------



## dreamer_tt

bobalover4 said:


> Is that the same Dr Lee Sang Woo from DA? DA is my #1 choice currently and I haven't seen anything particularly bad about them so I'm so surprised to see that he has a suspended license. I've seen tons of good results from him for facial contouring on babitalk. Does anyone have more info about this?



hi,

did you get more info about this? I am also considering dr lee


----------



## Maple2021

dreamer_tt said:


> hi,
> 
> did you get more info about this? I am also considering dr lee


Is it Dr. Lee Sangwoo from DA that was suspended? Can someone please clarify


----------



## pubu

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.



does anybody know what happened at lavian?


----------



## Tremere

Anybody knows if Facedesign is blacklisted?


----------



## iamthaiana

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.



Oh wow! This is great to know! Especially about ID! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## becail

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.


thank you for sharing this and thanks everyone for contributing in this thread.


----------



## DonutStar096

yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Height

Vee_Wudlyktoplay said:


> I went to one of those clinics for my PS even after seeing this post last year and I’m loving my nose but everything is a gamble.


May I know what procedures did you do and which clinic?


----------



## kelly3000

Oh no


yuyu_10 said:


> Hello everyone.I'm honored to share information obtained on the Internet with all of you.
> 
> Plz look at this picture.These Chinese women fail in a Korean plastic surgery.The hospital name which had an operation on their chest is displayed.
> 
> From the bottom left faceline,faceline,Beautyline4U,faceline,*Banobagi*,*Cinderella
> Grand*,*Gyalumhan*,Hushu Dermatology,New face,Lavian
> Profile,Beautyline,*Regen
> JW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180417A0DEFJ00?refer=spider
> I removed the above hospital from the list...
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> This hospital has big problems.
> ① tax evasion
> source:http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9397
> ② Korean woman dies after failing in operation
> source:http://m.sisaweekly.com/a.html?uid=9844§ion=sc29
> In summary, _Wonjin dentist_ was doing contour surgery. There is a possibility of a shadow doctor. It was also a problem that there was no anesthesiologist in dentistry. And the hospital increased advertisements to hide the accident...
> 
> *ID
> "*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea.A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> *TL*
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> source:http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> *BK*
> tax evasion
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> tax evasion
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> I posted only source information.Also know a lot of other hospital information.Everyone, Plz carefully choose the hospital.Thank u.


omg...that's so sad.


----------



## Moon88

krod2017 said:


> I went to tlps , worst mistake of my life, don’t ever go here


Hi could you share your experience with Dr. Choi from TLPS?


----------

